

PHP sucks? No. Programmers suck. - rockstar9
http://www.lacisoft.com/blog/2008/05/23/php-sucks-no-programmers-suck/

======
LogicHoleFlaw
PHP Sucks Episode V: The Blub Programmer Strikes Back.

I program in PHP on a daily basis and still believe in the arguments the blog
author is (poorly) refuting.

